# Activia Yoghurt



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well I've had Activia yoghurt the last couple of days and so far it hasn't done anything for the constipation.Does anyone know - does it take a few days to start working and should I stick with it? Does it make any difference which kind you eat - full fat versus 0% fat?Any help would be appreciated because I don't want to get to a stage where I've eaten it for 5 days, not gone and get backed up - again!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I tried it some time ago. At the time, I was going through a D phase. It didn't do anything for me but make my worse, but like I said, I was in a D phase. I don't know how it would affect me in my C phase. But I never tried it again because it did nothing for me.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Janet, I believe the Activia literature says 2 weeks! I only saw slight improvement, but I still eat it occasionally because of the good cultures. I'm glad they have the Light version--no as much sugar as the original.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiWell I ate it till Thursday last week and all it seemed to make me do was pass a few tiny lumps and that was it but I stopped eating it because of how I felt - sweaty, shaky, headachey and the fatigue - I'm not normally tired but I've never felt so tired in a long time and I just couldn't cope with that. It almost made me feel sickly and quite down. I read some pretty bad reports on how it had affected some people and could certainly identify with them - definitely not for me - at least my other yoghurt I eat for live cultures gives you a feel good factor - well it does me - but I suppose what works for some doesn't for others. My sister-in-law is having great success with it but we're all different - and she had no side effects.


----------



## Steady (Jul 2, 2007)

It did nothing foe me ........ IBS -C


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

A doctor I saw yesterday told me to start it. I had one today & noticed it had alot of sugar in it. OMG what are we supposed to do?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

A friend who ate it for a while said it didn't do her any good neither - she thought it made her worse - but suppose what agrees and works for some doesn't for others. Another case of trial, error and keep searching.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my first post on this site. I am glad I found this site. I decided to try the Activia Challenge myself. I have had IBS-C for about five years now. Dannon Activia constipated me even worse. I had to wind up using two suppositories and an enema before I had any relief whatsoever. I was very constipated, almost impacted. As an aside, I am a freelance writer. I have written a review of Dannon--and other laxatives and remedies I've used over the years for constipation. Read my Dannon article here for more information. http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/4...via_yogurt.htmlBrowse my other constipation and laxative related articles herehttp://www.associatedcontent.com/users/417...ie_bradley.html


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes I quit the yoghurt and felt much better in myself after I stopped.


----------



## ErnieG (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that information. I also didn't get good results from the Dannon Activa but I only took it for a few days. If I am going to be constipated, I would rather have the real yoghurt!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Me too - bad enough being constipated without it making you feel ill at the same time. I think it's very heavy on sugar too if you are watching your diet and weight and I try to stay away from the lower fat version because of the sweeteners.I'm coming to the conclusion though that any kind of yoghurt seems to make the C worse in my case - must be the dairy/calcium.


----------



## ErnieG (Oct 8, 2007)

You are probably right about any kind of yoghurt being sonstipating. Are you still taking Senokot every day? I am thinking about doing that also because even though my doctor told me I could use Miralax everyday, it seemed to effect my kidneys the other night and is not cleaning me out very good. Senokot for me seems to work better than anything else and chronic constipation is very depressing. It is amazing how easy to take for granted a simple body function, but when it isn't working, can cause so much stress. That is why we should all be thankful each day to God for the things we do have.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

It's strange actually because I was eating yeo valley live plain yoghurt as I do get a feel good factor for it and thought it helped with the bloating but I haven't had any for a few days and I'm sure that my bloating seems tons better - not sure whether to try the yoghurt again just to make sure it's not me imagining it! I did think it helped.I've been taking senokot since Thursday and I tend to eat something like Bran Flakes or Weetabix on a morning which I think helps - some days I'll add a bit All Bran which I did find was really good and when I ate this I found I didn't need a laxative at all but for some reason after about 10 days eating it I started to get muscle pains and chills so not sure what it is that does this to me - have a feeling it's the magnesium.So what I tend to do is take senokot for maybe a week then stop for a bit as I think it starts to lose its effectiveness after a while then switch to FruitEze for a week then quit and go back to senokot.However I must add that when I took senokot on holiday I took it every night and not sure whether it was a change of water or the food I ate (not that I overate as when I'm on holiday I tend to eat less for some reason) but I was having brilliant results the next day - two BM's - and that was it for the day - no pain, no gas, no bloating, no wind. But since coming home it doesn't' seem to work as well that is why I take breaks from it but I'm convinced it's what you eat the night before too. On holiday I didn't seem to eat much veggies but would eat the meat, chicken, fish and usually it was in a sauce. At home I eat more veggies and protein is either grilled or done in the oven with no sauce - very plain - I'm quite a plain healthy eater actually. So whatever it was I had on holiday with regard to food worked so much better and came home feeling pounds slimmer because of the daily BM's. I have Benefibre in the cupboard but am nervous of taking it because of my sensitivity to everything - do you think Iwould react to BF.Have you tried All Bran on a morning?Let me know what you decide. I have a visit to the Dr next Tuesday as he keeps an eye on me since I started with these problems and last time he said he was happy for me to take senokot every night as it's better to have a BM than not have one even if it means you have to resort to taking something.He recommended omega 3 seeds which were good too but again I had a wobbly time after eating them so a bit worried to try them again.But I can appreciate your every sentiment about what other people take for granted we struggle with and I just hate this constipation with a vengeance - just wish I could get up on a morning and not have to think about will I won't I. So I know where you are coming from here.But at least we can share what works and doesn't work for all of us.Hope you manage to find your solution.


----------



## ErnieG (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to write your reply. I think you are doing the right thing and mixing taking Senokot and Fruit-Eze. Only one doctor told me it was okay to use Senokot if I needed it, but not on an everyday basis. (They all okayed Miralax for every day use.) When I looked Senokot up on the Fruit Eze website with the laxative info, it is a very strong stimulant laxative. I didn't understand the difference between the two, now I do. While it has benefits, it is definitely something you don't want to keep taking all the time because it can mess up your system and really cause you to be dependent on it. So I sure hope you can get along using it sparingly as you are doing and that your doctor can better figure out your problem when you see him. I have tried every thing conventional I can think of that has worked in the past. I have All Bran, Uncle Sam, Raisin Bran in my cupboard. Lately I have been having organic oats and flax with blueberries, melon, etc. (I am using 2%milk) I also drink prune juice,apple juice, etc. and I have dried prunes, figs apricots, etc. every day plus plenty of bottled water. All this does not have much effect on me unless I take a laxative, I don't go on my own very much. Unless I get desperate, I am going to stick with Miralax for the time being as it worked a little better tonight.I had been wondering about trying Fruit Eze as I had marked it on my favorites, but I didn't look at it until today when I saw you were using it. I noticed they said they have about a 85% success rate and I don't think they have a money back offer. It appears to be like a jam. What kind of success have you had with Fruit Eze? Do you think Fruit Eze is worth trying if the fruit I am taking doesn't do much but give me gas? Thanks again for your input.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi EricI eat fibrous foods and fruit and I think my problem is I just need something to help it along like a stool softener however I have terrible problems with being very sensitive to everything I take and have bad reactions - can't take glycerine based productsl.I also read the blurb on senokot but my Dr said he was happy for me to take it so he must think that it is OK however I do find that I feel it loses its effect after a while.I always have good success with FruitEze this is a bit like a stool softener. However when I first took it after two days taking it at half the dose I got really bad chills and pains with it, sweats - horrible feeling. So I quit. Then I tried it again at bedtime which wasn't a good idea so quit. Then I restarted if and only took one teaspoon on a morning which I managed for about 11 days before it started to effect me with chills again. So stopped and started senokot - then took senokot for about a week and restarted FE.My advice is give it a go but don't start with the full dose, build it up gradually - take one teaspoon on a morning for a week, then increase it and so on. You may be OK with it though.It's just I know some people have had similar reactions to mine and others haven't. Another woman who took it was the same as me and she thought like me there was a lot of potassium in it and we are both small slim women which may be one reason.But I'd give it a go. You've nothing to lose really and when I take it I always have a BM .Let me know what you decide.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

If this was already posted, I apologize. Activia Lite has mabey half the sugar of the regular Activia but I am not taking it either.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Florida GirlDid you try the yoghurt and if so did it work. I see you say you're not taking it but would like to know if you did try it or not and how you felt when you had it.


----------

